# WIP - Western hidden tang



## jessf (Jul 15, 2016)

Thought I'd give some forge welding a try. 





A blade I finished previously. Thought I was going to do another wa handle but that idea bored me so I filed in a continuous shoulder.




The stack will be a mokunmokume gane bolster, black spacer then a smaller gane spacer then another black line then the handle. Going for a French style handle, which I think kind of look like a penis, so I'll square it out a bit.


----------



## jessf (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Matus (Jul 21, 2016)

Jess, that looks awesome


----------



## jessf (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank bro. The forge welding the mokume gane was the real test. Was worried it would uncover a void as I ground away material. Apparently I had some all nickel quarters in there which created the lighter lines. The handle is also much thinner in profile than my other blades but overall it has nice accountance and a pinch grip feels really solid. Blade is 1084 steel.


----------



## Matus (Jul 21, 2016)

May I ask how did you forge the mokume? I really like the look.


----------



## jessf (Jul 21, 2016)

I clamped a lot of currency together then heated white hot and let it cool. This starts the weld enough such that I can remove the clamp and all the pieces don't fall apart. I then reheat the stack white hot and begin forging and flattening out. This sets the weld and also removes all voids. I did a few heats this way and it was done.


----------



## nwdel (Jul 22, 2016)

Beautiful knife, that bolster is really nice, I can't stop looking at it


----------



## camperman (Jul 22, 2016)

Very nice looking knife.
Really like that blade.
Thuya burl?
Did you need any flux between the coins?


----------



## jessf (Jul 22, 2016)

Amboyna burl. I used plumbers flux for what it's worth.


----------



## Matus (Jul 23, 2016)

Jess, I have found the following information on instagram - it could be of interest to you since you are making knvies with hamon:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BILTrl3hAqW/

EDIT: it may be hard to find


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 23, 2016)

Impressive.

Cool maker's mark, too.


----------



## jessf (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info matus. So far ive just gone to 2000 grit and you can see a hamon only at certain angles. Ill give flitz or old silver a try if i can find some.


----------



## jessf (Jul 25, 2016)

I found some old car polish and gave her the o'l spit and rub. 





Works really well at brining out the hamon on this 1095 blade


----------



## jessf (Jul 25, 2016)

A bit more oil on the handle and some auto polish and its ready to work.


----------



## Matus (Jul 26, 2016)

Jess, that looks pretty much amazing!


----------



## camperman (Jul 26, 2016)

Top drawer.


----------



## jessf (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks gents


----------



## jessf (Jul 27, 2016)

Found a few pics on my phone.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 1, 2016)

Impressive


----------

